# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Studimi: Doni të rigjeni lumturinë e humbur? Mos u fut në Facebook!

## Albo

*Hiqni spinën nga rrjetet sociale, Facebook ul lumturinë*



KOPENHAGEN  Një studim i Institutit të Kërkimit të Lumturisë, me qendër në Kopenhagen ngre shqetësimin se rrjetet sociale ulin lumturinë tek njerëzit. Shkëputja e spinës nga bota virtuale përmirëson ndjeshëm jetën tonë të përditshme.

Në këtë studim thuhet, se tek njerëzit që zgjedhin të shkëputen prej rrjeteve sociale lumturia rritet, ulet zemërimi dhe ndjenja e vetmisë reduktohet. Sipas raportit të institutit danez, disa personave u është dashur një periudhë e shkurtër nga shkëputja e rrjeteve sociale, që të ndjehen më shumë të lumtur dhe të plotësuar. Ndërkohë, ky studimi është kryer mbi një grup prej 1 mijë personash. Atyre u është kërkuar që të japin një vlerësim për lumturinë e tyre në një shkallë nga 1 tek 10. Mesatarja e lumturisë së tyre ishte 7.67.

Pasi bënë këtë matje, studiuesit u kërkuan gjysmës së personave të anketuar që për një javë të qëndrojnë larg rrjeteve sociale, sidomos Facebook-ut. Kështu, në përfundim të kësaj periudhë, dy grupeve, atij që vazhdoi të përdorë rrjetet sociale dhe atij që hoqi dorë prej tyre, iu kërkua që të bënin sërish një përshkrim të nivelit të lumturisë duke nisur nga 1 tek 10.

Nga studimi rezultoi se, grupi i parë, ai që nuk hoqi dorë nga rrjetet sociale kapi një mesatare prej 7.75, pra thuajse e njëjtë me mesataren e mëhershme, ndërsa grupi i dytë kapi një mesatare prej 8.12 lumturie. Sakaq, studiuesit danezë pranojnë që ky studim i tyre nuk mund të përfaqësojë një të vërtetë absolute. Ata shprehen, se mund të shërbejë si pikë referimi e mjaftueshme për të kuptuar ndryshimin dhe për këtë mjafton të përmendet fakti që personat që hoqën dorë nga rrjetet sociale për një javë ishin shumë më tepër aktivë në botën reale.

(ed.me/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Vinjol

Kam pase  shume adresa  f.b   dhe tani  1 qe  kam do ta  mbyll  fare   pasi  kto  jan e mese  te verteta  
provojeni  njihere   mbylleni f,b   tuaj  per  nji  jave  e  do ta  vereni  lumturine  qe  do te  kaloni  ato  7  dite

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Dikur keto studime i benin mbi TV sot i bejne mbi internetin. Por jane studime te hershme,antike 2 mije 3mije vjeçare.
Natyrisht,po ta perdoresh Fb si vezhgues o i vezhguar nga vrima e çelesit,nuk mund ta rigjesh lumturine,per vet faktin qe nje sy qendron hapur tek vrima e çelsit e tjetri eshte i mbyllur.
Edhe Fb,eshte si mbledhja e frontit (hajde shpego çfare eshte fronti,pastaj mbledhjen...) o sot mbledhja (diskutimi i perbashket) e pallatit,po e more seriozisht nuk do kenaqesh ndersa po e more per gallat mbase nuk do rigjesh lumturin e humbur por nuk do humbasesh asgje nga lumturia qe ke.
Dikur e dikur,"keto studime" beheshin per zbulimin e shkrimit dhe perdorimin e tije per leximin. Ne fakt,studjuesit e sotem ankoheshin dhe 2-3 mije vjet perpara,sepse ky lexim i shkrimit i hoqi kenaqesin e tregimit. Njerezit nuk rinin me bashke qe te tregonin (gojarisht).Por edhe ne ato kohera,kishte njerez qe tregimet i mernin seriozisht dhe nuk kenaqeshin dhe kishte dhe njerez qe shkonin per gallat,mbase dhe ata nuk kenaqeshin por te pakten shtynin kohen.

----------


## Vinjol

Mendoj  qe  njerezit  kane  qene   vertete t e lumtur  atehere  kur  ska  pasur  Internet  e    celular 
mendoj  se  kane   qene  pak  me  te  veshtira  gjerat  per tu  bere   
por  mendoj se  vertete   kane qene  te lumtur  

Sa  per   Celularin................  Ju  thafte  dora atij qe e  shpiku   se  po  ma  nxin jeten  
edhe i  nevojshem  por  edhe acarues  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ksanthi

Ne pergj interneti ka dhe anen e tij negative.Vertete ne fb flet me shoqerine por ka dhe tipa qe perdorin adresa fallco per te gjuajtur peshq.Aman aman kur i zbulon si ndjehesh.Pale me ato sitete e pahijshme qe ngelen burrat duke ju varur jargat.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sitet e pahijshme jane site kulturore ne kuptimin sociologjik te fjales. Jane site politik, ku shkohet per te manifestuar perkrahjen kundrejt tolerancen dhe protesten kunder racizmit fetar,politik e racial.Por edhe per te studjuar opinionet e ndryshme te artit figurativ.

Jarget,jane nje ekspresion fizik i jashtem nuk jane nje ekspresion shpirteror intelektual i brendshem.

----------

martini1984 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Ciarli

Ne facebook gjen ate te kalit!

----------

martini1984 (27-12-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Kam dhe vet 1.
Sa here e hap.....e njeh kete,po ate,ose ata,mbase ato.
I fshij!

----------

